# 100% cycling glasses



## Sam56 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have looked everywhere and can't find any forum or threads on 100% sunglasses. Does anyone own any? If so, how have they been long term?

I'm interested in Speedcraft, Speedtrap, Glendale and S3. I just bought one pair of Speedcrafts and a pair of Speedtraps that I found on sale. I'm going to return one of them, but I just bought both to try out a bit at home. 

The Speedcrafts fit much better and sit very firmly like Oakleys do. Not as good as Radar Ev or Field jacket though, which I own. The Speedtraps nosepiece is different, It doesn't hold as good at the nose but the temples are very tight. Too tight for me, and actually the tightest I have ever tried in sports glasses. The Speedcrafts fit is better but Speedtraps look better imo. The latter also sit against your forehead, I mean it touches it actually.

I already own two pairs of 100% Speedcoupes that I found cheap on CRC last summer. They are terrible both for mtb and road. When sweating, they slip a lot at the nose and the temples kind of rubbed against my ears and it hurt. They are unusable for sure. I tried a few times but they were just bad.

I know you might be asking yourselves why I need so many glasses. I am actually collecting them. I have 5 pairs of Oakleys, 4 of 100% and 1 Rudy Project. It is kind of an addiction for me, and a bit of a problem. I have to keep telling my wife that I'm buying fake ones. 

Oakley have their own forum, so it's not hard to find opinions on them. Like I said, I can't find much on 100%. 

By the way, I ride both mtb and road. And sorry for such a long post.

Edit: Maybe this should be in Apparael and Protection. Can someone move it there?


----------



## austink26 (Jun 24, 2019)

I have had speedcrafts for about 5 years now. I like them for the huge lens. I drive by their hq everyday going to work. My only complaint is I wish they had a polarized lens. I recently wore some old spy glasses with a polarized lens and stuff on the trail was a little easier to notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a pair of Glendales. I originally bought them for riding but shortly after switched to riding almost exlusively with my Smith Chromapop goggles. What I'd really love are a set of Glendales with a Chromapop lens.


----------



## Sam56 (Mar 15, 2016)

scatterbrained said:


> I have a pair of Glendales. I originally bought them for riding but shortly after switched to riding almost exlusively with my Smith Chromapop goggles. What I'd really love are a set of Glendales with a Chromapop lens.





austink26 said:


> I have had speedcrafts for about 5 years now. I like them for the huge lens. I drive by their hq everyday going to work. My only complaint is I wish they had a polarized lens. I recently wore some old spy glasses with a polarized lens and stuff on the trail was a little easier to notice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do any of you have the hiper lens? If so, what do you think of it compared to Prizm? I have blue hiper on the Speedcrafts and black mirror on the Speedtraps. The former cost me only 88£ vs the latter at 104£.

I'm glad you liked your Speedcrafts. I think I'm gonna keep mine and return the Speedtraps.The Speedcrafts seem to fit so much better, although I haven't ridden with them yet.

Interesting about the polarized lenses. I have only one pair, and I never felt like I needed polarized for cycling. Maybe it depends on where you ride.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a pair of the Speedcraft. They are extremely comfortable glasses to wear. The lenses themselves are also real clear. I've got a couple pairs of Jawbreakers with the Prizm lens too. As of late...I've been wearing the Jawbreakers...the Prizm is so good. I tried the Speedtrap and it did not come close to fitting the same way as the Speedcraft. They felt really narrow and did not fit my nose right.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

go get some sweet Pit Vipers


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm wearing Rx Oakley Flak 2.0 with Prizm Trail on overcast or forested trails. On very bright summer days, I'm riding Prizm Black. The Prizm Trail is nice and contrasty, maybe a bit too much at times. While not as dark as the Prizm Black, it does offer adequate glare reduction on sunny days. I'm waiting for Prizm Low Light to become available in Rx. Those look like they will be great for late afternoon rides after work.


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

I got rid of my Oakley Jawbreaker Prizms for 100% Racetraps with their Hiper lens and I'm very happy with them so far. They're extremely lightweight and really comfortable on my odd shaped nose. The Hiper lens coating doesn't seem to be that tough because I noticed that there seems to be some sort of blemish coming through that looks similar to bad mirror, but the the color and contrast of the lens is great. Besides the Hiper issue, they're well-worth the money! I would purchase them again.


----------



## Tier1 (Apr 26, 2015)

I see their booth at Crankworx and tried a few pairs they seem comfy and have a good field of view. I would love a pair of speedcrafts or speedtraps but unfortunately they don't make RX lenses or an RX carrier kit like Smith or Oakley do.

Right now I'm rocking Revision Optics Sawfly's with the RX carrier.

That said, I do rock a pair of 100% Accuri's that can fit over the glasses.


----------



## Sam56 (Mar 15, 2016)

PJJ205 said:


> I got rid of my Oakley Jawbreaker Prizms for 100% Racetraps with their Hiper lens and I'm very happy with them so far. They're extremely lightweight and really comfortable on my odd shaped nose. The Hiper lens coating doesn't seem to be that tough because I noticed that there seems to be some sort of blemish coming through that looks similar to bad mirror, but the the color and contrast of the lens is great. Besides the Hiper issue, they're well-worth the money! I would purchase them again.


I haven't tried the Racetraps. What I see on the pictures though, is that they have complete rubber coverage on the temples, unlike the Speedcrafts/traps.

I have had problems with the plastic temple arms on my Speedcoupe rubbing and causing pain when sweating a lot. The arms are exactly the same on the Speedcrafts and Speedcoupes by the way, they only have rubber on the inside. I'm guessing that probably won't be a problem on my Speedcrafts since they have a better nosepiece and don't move around like the coupes. The arms are also pretty thick where they meet the ears, so that also contributes to the problem.

The only issue I have with the Racetraps, is that they don't have that classic motocross look of some of the older models.

Also, the Glendales have complete rubber arms as well, so they seem to be going thay way on the newer models.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

austink26 said:


> I have had speedcrafts for about 5 years now. I like them for the huge lens. I drive by their hq everyday going to work. My only complaint is I wish they had a polarized lens. I recently wore some old spy glasses with a polarized lens and stuff on the trail was a little easier to notice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Regarding polarized lenses. I specifically use non polarized lenses for mountain biking. Polarized lenses can affect depth perception. Not necessarily a good trait when biking. but to be fair I did ride with polarized lenses for years and never stopped and thought to myself, geez, my depth perception is all screwed up. My point is you get used to it and will never even notice it if that's all you have.

I'm thinking whatever perceived improvements you felt with the old spy glasses was probably more due to the lens color, VLT, lens clarity or even placebo effect. Or some combination.

I use Oakley prizm lenses (non-P) for biking because they increase contrast, which is desirable for trail riding. This improves depth perception when looking down at rocks and roots and ruts in the trail. To what degree, I don't know. They're not magic lenses they just make things pop a bit more and bring out minor imperfections in the trail from the shadows more than non-prizm. It is noticeable.

For driving I certainly prefer polarized lenses as they remove the reflection of my dashboard on my windshield. They're obviously also great for water activities or snow or anything else were like bounces up off of flat surfaces essentially. They are however hugely annoying when trying to use the gas pump, lol


----------



## gaper80 (Apr 3, 2013)

I've got the 100% S2, and love them. I am ready for a new lens, but the one to match my frames is never in stock. They are very light, and sit far enough away from my face to keep sweat off the lens, and not fog. I'd buy another pair in heartbeat.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I recently ditched my Jawbreakers for the Speedcrafts and couldn't be happier. I've been using Jawbreakers for a while, but got tired of the crap coating on the lenses. No point in paying $100 for replacement lenses that just end up with bubbling coating anyway. The Speedcrafts are little bigger which was a concern for me but I quickly grew to like the frameless design since it doesn't restrict the field of view unlike the Jawbreakers. The speedcrafts aren't the most "fashionable" since they look straight out of an 80's bmx movie, but function over form!


----------



## pdorn (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a pair of S2's that I ride with. They are fine - I'm on my third set of lenses, but that is because I can be hard on them. I like the big lenses, where they sit and the lens quality in bright conditions. That said, I only ride with them when I'm riding in a place without a ton of mixed light conditions. If I am going to be going in and out of tree cover, I will wear a pair of Smith Attack Max.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

BUMP: Does 100% make a "trail" lens? Looking specifically at the Hypercraft XS. 

It's not easy to get any specifics on their lends (even from their own website). They could take a page from Oakley. I mean, the lens is called "Prizm TRAIL." No reason not to stick with O...just want to try something new and different.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

To me the Oakley "trail" lens was jus the tint and light transmission, for which you can find the specs. I'd much rather have the durability of the 100% lenses over the fragility of the expensive "prizm" lenses


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

matadorCE said:


> To me the Oakley "trail" lens was jus the tint and light transmission, for which you can find the specs. I'd much rather have the durability of the 100% lenses over the fragility of the expensive "prizm" lenses


Fragile? How so? Not that I'm defending Oakley, 'cause I don't like most of their products but more so because I have 3 sets of Oakley Flak 2.0 glasses, two with Prizm lenses and they've been abused and still going.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Trinimon said:


> Fragile? How so? Not that I'm defending Oakley, 'cause I don't like most of their products but more so because I have 3 sets of Oakley Flak 2.0 glasses, two with Prizm lenses and they've been abused and still going.


Count yourself lucky. I've got at least 3 prizm lenses with bubbling coating you think I bought them at walmart or amazon but they came straight from Oakley.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

matadorCE said:


> Count yourself lucky. I've got at least 3 prizm lenses with bubbling coating you think I bought them at walmart or amazon but they came straight from Oakley.


Oh damn! I had an older pair of Square Wires with regular polarized grey tint and the tint started delaminating after 3yrs. Oakley told me sorry, out of warranty. Not sure if it's just crap quality or from sunscreen or bug spray etc getting on the lenses. I though the tint was built into the Prizm lenses according to Oakley. Humm, if my Flak's start to delam/bubble, that's it for me with Oakleys as well. Oakley Rx lenses weren't cheap.


----------

